# سوال للخبراء فی السیارات



## aimanham (11 فبراير 2009)

ما الفرق بین الکربارتور العادی فی السیارات القدیمه والکربرتور البخاخ فی السیارات الحدیثه؟؟؟:1:

وهل یمکن استبدال الکربرتور القدیم و باخر حدیث دون مشاکل ام یجب استبدال المحرک باکمله:10: ؟


----------



## محمدعمار (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وااله ياخى السوال مش واضح لانى اول مرة اسمع على الكاربراتير البخاخ ولكن جميع السيارات الحديثة تعمل بنظام الحقن ولا يوجد كاربراتير


----------



## سوزان عوض (12 فبراير 2009)

يا زميلي بداية كان فكره بخ الوقود تعتمد كليا على رذاذ الوقود فقط و هذه المسماه قديما (الكاربوريتر) ثم تطورت الفكره لادخال الهوا بنسبه قليله ليصبح حرق الوقود يعتمد على ضخ نسبه وقود و اخرى هوا لغايات التوفير و هنا انطلقت فكرة الانجكشن و ترجمت بموزع رئيسي واحد لضخ (لوقود:الهوا) و اجريت عليها عدة تعديلات ليتم فصل كل رأس بخاخ على حدا و تحول من رأس واحد رئيسي ليصبح 4 رؤوس بخاخ منفصله عن بعضها , لذا تجد بعض الاخصائين حديثا لا يسموا دعسه البنزين بأسمها القديم و حجتهم انها الان تضخ نسبه هوا و نسبه وقود


----------



## سوزان عوض (12 فبراير 2009)

كما انك لن تجد الان سيارات تعتمد على حقن رئيسي واحد اضن انه في opel &BMW & GULF موديلات 89-93 فقط !


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (12 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما الفرق بین الکربارتور العادی فی السیارات القدیمه والکربرتور البخاخ فی السیارات الحدیثه؟؟؟

ان مبدأ عمل الكاربوريتر هو خلط الوقود بالهواء عن طريق الخلخله التي تحدث داخله نتيجة سحب الهواء 

فيختلط الهواء والوقود ثم يدخل للاسطوانات ليحدث الاحتراق ولكن هذا الطريقه يكون فيها نسبة الوقود الى الهواء 

غير مضبوطه فيظهر الدخان وتكون قدرة المحرك اقل كذلك ان هذا النظام مليء بالمشاكل .

اما طريقة الحقن بالبخاخات وليست كاربوريتر البخاخات تتعتمد هذه المحركات على حقن الوقود في مجرى الهواء 

الداخل للاسطوانات فيختلط الوقود مع الهواء ثم يدخل الاسطوانه . او عن طريق الحقن المباشر داخل الاسطوانات

وتتم السيطره على عملية الحقن عن طريق وحدة سيطره الكترونيه (كومبيوتر) 

وهل یمکن استبدال الکربرتور القدیم و باخر حدیث دون مشاکل ام یجب استبدال المحرک باکمله؟

لايمكن تبديله بسهوله لأن وحدة السيطره الالكترونيه تعتمد على الحساسات المنتشره في جسم المحرك لتحصل على 

معلومات التي تمكنها من ضبط الحقن. كذلك تعتمد على المشغلات التي تنفذ اوامر الوحده.

ولكن اذا كان لديك نظام حديث بخاخات فيمكنك تحويله الى كاربوريتر بسهوله. 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## aimanham (12 فبراير 2009)

شکرا للاخوه علی التواصل


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (13 فبراير 2009)

ضياء العراقي غ قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ما الفرق بین الکربارتور العادی فی السیارات القدیمه والکربرتور البخاخ فی السیارات الحدیثه؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
عفواً 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## LikeNothingElse (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم الكاربوريتر البخاخ الذي تقصده هو *وجود بخاخ واحد مكان الكاربوريتر* ليعمل عمله، و الفكرة هنا تماما كما في نظام الكاربوريتر العادي و لكن تختلف في طريقة تحويل الوقود من سائل الى رذاذ، و مثلا سيارات الفولكس واجن نوع جولف هي من اول السيارات الذي اتت بهذا النظام و يعمل هذا البخاخ بوجود وحدة تحكم صغيرة تسمى Integration realy تأخذ معلوماتها من حساس الكام شفت الذي يدل على مكان البستون رقم واحد. و بالتالي معرفة وقت عملية حقن الوقود. و بسمى مثلا عندنا في الاردن (نظام الحلاب)

هذا اضاف تحسنا قليلا على كمية الوقود المستهلكة و اصبح ال Intake Manifold في السيارة لا يجمع بخار الوقود و بالتالي تلاشى مصطلح (السيارة مخنقة) 

نظام الكاربوريتر العادي هو كما نعرف يعتمد على الفاكيوم الذي يحصل في مجاري السحب عند فتح الثروتل بواسطة دعسة البنزين.


----------



## commander 15 (15 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم اعتقد انك تقصد بالكربوريتر البخاخ هو وجود بخاخ او بخاخين على فتحة الكربوريتر 
وهذا لا اعتقد انه بالامكان استخدامه مكان الكربوريتر العادي بسبب ان هذا النوع من البخاخات 
يحتاج الى طرمبة بنزين ذات ضغط عالي كي يتم حقن الوقود بصورة جيدة مع اختلاف تام في دائرة الوقود 
لوجود بعض الاجزاء الاضافية في هذه الدائرة( وللمعلومية انه اي انخفاض في ضغط الطرمبة يسبب عدم حقن جيد وعدم اشعال)


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 فبراير 2009)

الكربرتور القديم هو خلط الهواء والوقود بنسبة اما الحقن المباشر(البخاخات) فهو حقن الوقود والهواء بدون خلط اى يتم الخلط تلقائيا فى غرفة الاحتراق


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 فبراير 2009)

*غير مفهوم*

ماذا تقصد بكلمة بخاخ وضح؟


----------

